# Questions about using Calibre with multiple devices



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

A week or so ago I finally got around to using Calibre to sort out the metadata on my books to tidy up the titles and author sort fields so they would list in the correct order. After reading some threads here on KB and asking a few questions, I worked out how to keep the notes intact on the transfer from Kindle to Calibre and back again (I use the note feature for tagging) as not knowing how to do that was the only thing which had stopped me from doing it before.

I have two Kindles, a K2i and a DXi, so I started by moving all my books from the DX onto the PC, then amending the metadata and then transferring back to the Kindle. It was a slightly tedious job as I had about 150 items to deal with, both books and personal documents. Everything went well though and the only downside was the thought of having to do it all again for the K2. So I just deleted all the books off the K2 and copied the files direct from the DX to the K2. It worked! All the files (I tested about a dozen different ones, both books and other) opened and worked perfectly, notes intact and all. I was as happy as a pig in you know what!

Then came the problems. I've bought three books from Amazon since then, downloaded them to my DX and followed (I thought) the same procedure for changing the metadata, sending back to the DX and then copying to the K2. They're fine on the DX, but every time I try to open the amended file on the K2, it tells me the file is licenced to 'another user' and I need to download it direct from Amazon. It won't accept the book as it was downloaded to the DX and not the K2. This was the problem I had _expected _ to have when I first tried it, but I transferred all my existing books without a hitch. I _know_ it can be done because I've _done_ it, so where am I going wrong now?

My K2 is running v2.5 and my DX v2.3.3 but I can't see that's the problem as I'm sure my K2 had updated before I did all the other files too. I was using the most up to date version of Calibre at the time I did my original transferring, but the program has been updated (I think twice) since then. Has something changed that's causing the problem? Any experts out there?

Help!


----------

